# The Walking Dead



## Ravinder

Starts again tomorrow! On FOX at 9pm.


----------



## Cookies

Can't wait to see what Neegan does with Lucille....

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarjon

I only started watching it a few weeks/ month ago. I'm currently upto the end of season 5. Got a couple left then I'll watch season 6 and then probably record season 7 and bulk watch them as I hate waiting a week between them. Mainly because my memory is rubbish and also because I enjoy watching them together. Sometimes the cross over suspense is a killer lol.


----------



## danwel

I am at work for another week so will have two to watch when i get home, can't wait


----------



## fozzy

Just grabbed this to watch, I wonder who gets the battering???????


----------



## Ravinder

fozzy said:


> Just grabbed this to watch, I wonder who gets the battering???????


Jose Mourinho. :lol:


----------



## shycho

Will try not to spoil it, but that second death went to far in my opinion. 

Didn't think much of the episode overall, not one of the best, but definitely not the worst, regardless the adverts for the future episodes will keep me glued to the screen each week.


----------



## Ravinder

Just fitted my new 5.1 surround sound system just in time!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Had to watch the 1st half at lunch, wasn't confident in being able to avoid spoilers all day!
What a brutal episode!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Loved it, proper savage. 


Gonz.


----------



## fozzy

Well that was Seriously Brutal, taken it to another Level AGAIN already this season.


----------



## BillyT

The thing is its brutal but as a watcher of TWD i now want Rick to tear Negan another hole.


----------



## MDC250

(Insert swear word) Sky Box...it's not recorded and it's not picking up on demand


----------



## Pittsy

Just watched it before I came to work, the makers have taken it to a new level this time...

Got a feeling this season is going to be a goodun.


----------



## Ravinder

It's repeated again in the next hour or so I believe.

Well, that was some episode. Not the best, but quite hood and very brutal. Never seen Rick look so defeated.


----------



## Pittsy

Ravinder said:


> It's repeated again in the next hour or so I believe.
> 
> Well, that was some episode. Not the best, but quite hood and very brutal. Never seen Rick look so defeated.


I am pretty sure that won't last long


----------



## alan hanson

Nearly turned into human eye swing ball, brutal and excellent cant wait for next week now


----------



## PaulN

I cant even explain last night.. like most ive been into it since day one... but how i felt last night was nuts...... talking dead was on after and some of the cast were visibly upset about losing that cast member!!!!

Fairplay to the writers.... no one is safe!!!!!


----------



## MDC250

Good opener but whether it's me getting desensitised to it all or whether I'm just wrong, for me Season 5 premiere...The Pig in the Room, now that was proper messed up scary


----------



## lobotomy

[SPOILERS BELOW]

[SCROLL QUICKLY]

To be fair, the episode was pretty close to the graphic novels afaik;



















But yeah, it was pretty hard to watch. I also agree. Bit of a slow start to the season, not much to the episode other than gore.


----------



## Cookies

Just watched it and jeez that was NUTS. Absolutely brutal, savage, and in my opinion, setting the season up for Rick to exact his revenge. 

Will watch talking dead in the morning. It's good fun. 

Bring it on. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinder

Looking forward to tomorrow's episode.


----------



## Cookies

If you haven't watched the first episode - don't read any further. 













I'll definitely miss Sgt. Abraham Ford from the show. I really enjoyed his character, especially his little catch phrases. 

Did anyone watch Talking Dead? All the main stars were on it, and they had a bit of a chat about the first episode. Should be good fun from this point on...

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

Having watched the first one it looks like it could be a really good season and definitely and interesting one


----------



## Cookies

Nothing quite like a bit of vengeance as motivation. 
Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

Dammit I was hoping Rick got smashed up, does my head in 

I hope they do some episodes from negans point of view, seems like it would be good


----------



## Ravinder

It's time!


----------



## Ravinder

Not quite what I was expecting...


----------



## Cookies

Ravinder said:


> Not quite what I was expecting...


A more gentle evening by comparison to the season opener. Still. Will make for interesting viewing.

Just stay within hollering distance Gerry.....

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinder

Yeah, I didn't particularly enjoy that episode very much.


----------



## Pittsy

They normally do a quiet reflective one after a big stressful episode, I guess it buids tension. :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

"We're on easy street, and it feels so sweet..." 

Great episode last night.


----------



## Cookies

Ravinder said:


> "We're on easy street, and it feels so sweet..."
> 
> Great episode last night.


Been whistling that all morning!!!

Sent from my D6603


----------



## alan hanson

did anyone else feel like they hardly got to watch it and this time there was even more and longer adverts than normal (which is alot anyhows)


----------



## cadmunkey

alan hanson said:


> did anyone else feel like they hardly got to watch it and this time there was even more and longer adverts than normal (which is alot anyhows)


Yer it did seem that way.
Extra long episode next week though (80-90mins)


----------



## Guest

im away working at the moment so haven't been able to watch the new series, but making the most of standby time and just re-watched season 1-6. All up to date ready to go


----------



## Cookies

alan hanson said:


> did anyone else feel like they hardly got to watch it and this time there was even more and longer adverts than normal (which is alot anyhows)


Funny I said that very thing to my wife last night while it was on. I just thought it was because it was so good, I got pretty engrossed and didn't notice the time passing.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## alan hanson

Zombies are becoming les and less scary so the humans are having to step up, which they are. It was a spot on episode with insight to some characters. Next weeks looks good with the visit to rick


----------



## Ravinder

I very much enjoyed this weeks episode. I loved how Daryl stood up to Negan looking so frail and broken but yet still strong and brave.


----------



## Ravinder

Same time, tonight.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Just sitting down to watch it, meant to be a good one!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinder

An extended one. 90 minutes I think. Well, after the adverts about 10 minutes...


----------



## John-R-

Got the last 3 episodes to watch when I get back from offshore


----------



## alfajim

He's brilliant ain't he? Negan. He's like a tarrantino character.


----------



## Ravinder

That was a good episode. Loved the opening part of the episode. Negan is bad ass.


----------



## danwel

Going to be interesting to see how this season pans out


----------



## alan hanson

I missed the snippet at the start before the intro music what happened?

can't see how they are going to get out if this situation quickly apart from taking Negan out.


----------



## Ravinder

Just Negan knocking on the door to come in but I liked the production around the way it was done.


----------



## Toto

class
https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...spv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=easy street site:youtube.com


----------



## Ravinder

It's time...


----------



## Ravinder

not sure what I thought about last nights episode. It was quite funny, though. That Gregory is a right clown!


----------



## Ravinder

Anyone watched yesterday's episode ? I thought it was very good. On the mid term break now so won't resume until March/April I think. Look forward to the battle.


----------



## eibbor

February it is back. Season has been a bit slow for me but last nights episode was great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Really, thoroughly enjoyed the mid season finale. 

Let battle commence....

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## WHIZZER

Still enjoying this .... Negan is a great character


----------



## pantypoos

I like Lucille, but do find her a little wooden!




...i'll get my coat!


----------



## alan hanson

Oh you do have guts


----------



## rob267

Enjoying it so far. 
Cant wait for the second half of the series. 
Negan is brilliant. I think his character has brought alot of life back to the series. 😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## alan hanson

it was good a few bits went a bit far like bullet hitting lucille


----------



## great gonzo

Great make up on Carl's eye!!!
Or is it CGI?

Gonz.


----------



## james_death

Subtle changes from the comics but hopefully now they seam to be picking up the pace for the this war.... Then there is the other war later with the Whisperers.... but I'm getting ahead of myself.

Rick certainly has to get a shift on as currently he is not aware of the kingdom but Hill Top Alexandria and kingdom are all needed to unite for the war... and Negan Scrubs up well, the fact both him and rick have kept there respective groups alive they are very very similar just began is two notches off centre to Rick... rick cow;d so easily have gone the same route.

If you watch back to Rick's entrance to Alexandria and Negan's entrance to Alexandria they are very similar.

Still think West World is far far better....

On a side note...

*Walking Dead's
Daryl
Norman Reedus.​*
*Series Ride...​*
*Not a stunning show but certainly watchable and hay to ride with your child hood hero...well...and find he is even more cool in reality...Sweet.*


----------



## great gonzo

Has walking dead finished?
Wasn't recorded on my sky box Monday?

Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly

great gonzo said:


> Has walking dead finished?
> Wasn't recorded on my sky box Monday?
> 
> Gonz.


Mid season break, back on in Feb

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

WTF It was just getting good too, bloody sky. 


Gonz.


----------



## Cookies

great gonzo said:


> WTF It was just getting good too, bloody sky.
> 
> Gonz.


I know! Mid season breaks are rubbish.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## james_death

Its the American way.... and they want to keep you coming back and try and get you to watch something in-between...


----------



## Brian1612

Slow start to this season but expect explosions in the second half of the season. Have to say west world is definitely the best show on tv now. Unbelievably clever first season I have to say!


----------



## james_death

Watched Batman V Superman again last night and realised it was Negan having not seen him in walking dead when i first watched the movie.

Oh and Maggie played Mrs Wayne...

Cool Nod to the show...


----------

